# der all-mountain tour und pizzamampf fred



## Beelzebub (1. Oktober 2003)

so ich fang jezze hier mal an,da uns der all-mountain ja nächsten monat verlässt.

darum sollte tom sich mal gedanken machen wann die sache stattfinden soll (bin ja selbst ab 1.11 außer lande)
am besteb im okt. oder????

also tom schlag was vor.du weisst ja wie das ist den haufen hier unter einen hut zu bringen


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Oktober 2003)

Moin Beelze,

das ist nicht ganz so einfach solange ich nicht weiß ab wann ich ne Wohnung in München hab. Das könnte theorethisch auch erst am 1.12 sein. 
Sobald das klar ist werd ich hier was reinposten.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (1. Oktober 2003)

mach das tom!!!!

bitte aber zu berücksichten das meine wenigkeit vom 1.11 bis 15.11 im rheinland verweilt und dort die singletrails unsicher macht.
ist glaub ein ganz lockerer haufen da oben


----------



## stocky (2. Oktober 2003)

Zockst du cs beelzebub?


----------



## biker-wug (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi tom,

aber schau auf jeden Fall, daß der Termin früh genug gepostet wird, damit ich es auch irgendwie schaffe, beim Pizzaessen dabei zu sein, wenn ich schon derzeit nimmer zum biken komm!!

@beelze, 14 Tage rheinland, auch nicht schlecht!!

Hat sich bei deinem Mädel schon was jobmäßiges entwickelt??


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Oktober 2003)

@Beelze&Dieter
Ich tu was ich kann. Aber Wohnungssuchen in München ist echt kein Spaß. Jobsuchen war da einfacher...
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@Beelze&Dieter
> Ich tu was ich kann. Aber Wohnungssuchen in München ist echt kein Spaß. Jobsuchen war da einfacher...
> Gruß
> TOM *


Kann man Dir dabei in irgend einer Form behilfllich sein?
- Ich kenne Zweibeiner, genannt "Menschen", in M und Umgebung.
- Ggf. (je nach Befindlichkeit  ) hilft auch ein Fred im Münchner Forum. [als Tip (Ich hoffe, das ist einer.)]


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> Kann man Dir dabei in irgend einer Form behilfllich sein?
> *



Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Den Fred im Müncher Forum hab ich schon probiert (leider ohne Erfolg)

Wenn Deine Bekannten in MUC irgenwas von ner verfügbaren Wohnung mitbekommen, immer her damit.

Meine Wunsch-Gegend wäre ist Giesen, Harlaching oder Sendling mit guter U-Bahn Anbindung. Zwei Zimmer sollten es sein, die nicht mehr als 700 Warmmiete kosten.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Oktober 2003)

Vorschlag:

Wegen des wahrscheinlich bald hereinbrechenden ekligen Winterwetters, könnten wir folgendes machen. Wir ziehen die Tour vor und machen das Pizzaessen kurz bevor ich tatsächlich wegziehe. Wenn ich Wetter.com glauben soll, soll's übernächsten Sonntag noch mal ganz annehmbare Temperaturen haben.

Ich probiers jetzt mal ganz einfach mit einem unverbindlichen
Terminvorschlag: 
Sonntag 12. Oktober 

Als Tour würde ich aus bekannten Gründen die Röthenbachklamm (incl. Moritzberg) vorschlagen.

Wer könnte da?

TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Oktober 2003)

von meiner seite aus jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

soll heissen bin da und hab zeit


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2003)

Von meiner Seite aus NEIN, bin tagsüber in der SChule und muß abends in den Nachtdienst!!

Aber zum Pizzaessen definitiv!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2003)

@ All Mountain,

na, warst Du gestern auch auf der Demo in München wegen Wohnungslosigkeit *lach* Die haben da demonstriert weil es zuwenige Wohnungen dort gibt. Naja was müssen auch die Franken auswandern *lach*

Ich hoffe du hast bald was gedunden. *zwinker*

@ alle

wann ist denn dann das Pizzamampfen? nich an dem 12 oder?? da kann ich nicht weil ich da einen Kulturausflug nach Weimar mache ;-)

Und ich will mcih doch auch anständig verabschieden ;-))

Übrigens All-Mountain, Du darfst auch als Münchner Asylant gerne noch hier weiterschreiben ;-)

Grüßle und schönen Regensonntag

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Oktober 2003)

@Coffee
Das die Münchner wegen der Wohnungsnot demonstrieren kann ich echt verstehen. Echt ne Frechheit was die so anbieten und vor allem was die so für Ihre Löcher dann noch verlangen, und die Makler betreiben eine moderne Form der Wegelagerung.
Ich bin aber tzotzem immer noch guter Hoffnung zum 1.11 was zu finden. Dann dürfte das Pizzamampfen so um den letzten Do oder Fr im Oktober steigen. 

@all
Ich werde natürlich auch in München mitverfolgen was die üblichen Verdächtigen im Frankenforum so von sich geben. Bei den Münchner IBC-lern scheint's aber auch ganz lustig zuzugehen. Ich wäre dieses WE sogar schon eine Tour mit den Jungs gefahren, wenn mich nicht eine fiese Erkältung erwischt hätte.

Das Angebot mit euch einige Alpentouren in 2004 zu machen steht natürlich nach wie vor.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Techniker (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Vorschlag:
> Als Tour würde ich aus bekannten Gründen die Röthenbachklamm (incl. Moritzberg) vorschlagen.
> Wer könnte da?
> TOM *



Ich möchte einen leicht abgeänderten Gegenvorschlag einbringen (auch aus eigennützigen Gründen  ) :
Wie wäre es mit folgender Tour:
Röthenbach/Peg. - Ungelstetten (über d. Klamm natürlich) - Brunn (zurück über die Klamm) - Tiergarten
... und der Brunner Berg ist auch mit dabei  

Warum :
1. Ich empfinde die klamm in Richtung Süden gefahren am schönsten. (Am Anfang ein wenig Waldautobahn zum Aufwärmen und dann viele kleine schnuckelige Trails mit ein paar "knüffeligen Passagen"  )
2. Ich wohne in Röthenbach


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2003)

angesichts der situation im moment würde ich von der klamm aber abraten.


----------



## Frazer (6. Oktober 2003)

Hey zusammen,

melde mich somit aus meinen 2 Wöchelchen Urlaub wieder gesund und munter zurück.

Und am 12. nehme ich selbstverständlich teil. Gabs eigentlich schon nen definitiven Treffpunkt und gibts nen Uhrzeittechnischen Richtwert???

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Oktober 2003)

hi volker,

scheint du hast deinen urlaub gut überstanden wir wollen bilder sehen.............. 

uhrzeit und treffpunkt sind anscheinend noch nicht fix.möchte aber gleich anmerken das der alti erst ab mittag kann. genaues soll der herr aber selbst nomma posten.

(etwas off topic):ihr könnt euch gleich mal den 27/28 nov vormerken.event mal ein we davor.da findet in nbg. der GBBC lauf statt und es werden sicher noch einige helferlein gesucht 

es wird zeitig nochmal ein eigener fred dafür eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *angesichts der situation im moment würde ich von der klamm aber abraten. *


 Wie darf ich diese Aussage "verstehen" ? 
Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich keine Wanderer vom Weg kicken und mit Hunden Rad-Fußball spielen.
Etwas förmlicher formuliert: Diszipliniertes Fahren, jawohl ich meine es so (!), dürfte keinerlei Probleme bereiten. Oder?


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Etwas förmlicher formuliert: Diszipliniertes Fahren, jawohl ich meine es so (!), dürfte keinerlei Probleme bereiten. Oder?  *



naja... 
soweit richtig. 

aber da is ja immer noch der erodierte boden, 
d.h. auf das fünffache der ursprünglichen breite ausgefahrene trails, oder?! 

und wenn der herr oberförster eh nicht gut auf beiker zu sprechen ist, dann is ja auch doof, oder?!


----------



## Techniker (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> naja...
> soweit richtig.
> ...



Nun wirff nicht gleich die Flinte ins Schrot. 
Ich bin schon oft Herrn Oberförster begegnet und *nie* gabs dabei eine wilde Schießerei.
(Außer vielleicht nem Pub  )

Ich glaube, daß wir friedlich nebeneinander existieren können (Förschter und Beiker).


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> naja...
> ...



@dubbel
Also mit dem fünfach ausgefahrenen Wegen übertreibst jetzt aber schon a bisserl Aber die Wege sehen schon heftig aus dieses Jahr...

@all
Eventuell ist es nicht soooo toll wenn wir da mit bis zu 20 Mann durch die Klamm rauschen. Ich will ja nicht schuld sein wenn die Klamm echt dichtgemacht wird (dann fahr ich halt alleine meine kleine Klamm-Abschiedstour  )

Gibt's Alternativen?

Wie wärs stattdessen mit einer Veste-Tour??

TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Oktober 2003)

Falls Euch das eklige Regenwetter nervt, schaut mal auf meine Seite und gebt Euch meine Badesee-Touren, die ich heute online gestellt habe. 

Da wird's Euch wieder warm ums Herz. 

TOM


----------



## Altitude (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann am Sonntag aber erst ab 14.00 Uhr...

Vormittags bin ich auf "Kärwabrunch mit Bauerngaffn" in den Räumlichkeiten meiner alten WG...und das hat seit 10 Jahren Tradition...

Grüße

Alex


Und dieses Mal versuch ich auch zum Pizzaessen zu kommen...  

*P.S. Der GBBC-Lauf in Närnberch ist ab sofort die Deutsche Meisterschaft!!!! Freiwillige Helfer bitte beim Beelze oder mir melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mara67 (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, steht jetzt schon fest, wann ihr am Sonntag die "all-mountain" Abschiedstour celebriert?
Gruß


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2003)

@all
Hab gerade die Zusage für eine Wohnung bekommen.  Ich zieh also definitiv zum 1.11 nach Minga.

Dann will ich mal ein paar Termine posten:

allmountainziehtnachmünchenabschiedstour:
Sonntag 12.10 um 14:00 Uhr

Da die Gruppe anscheinend übersichtlich bleibt, und es dem Alti  egal ist wo wir die Tour fahren, würde ich trotzdem mal die Klamm vorschlagen (ist halt doch mein Lieblingstrail). Also Treffpunkt:
Haupteingang Tiergarten Nürnberg 

allmountainziehtnachmünchenpizzamampfen:
Donnerstag den 30.10 um 19:00 Uhr in der Vecchia Osteria  

@Hr_Meier
Mario, Du bist bei dem historischen Event auch dabei, oder?

Grüße
TOM
(noch Fürther)


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Oktober 2003)

*notiert* 

sonntag geht klar.sollte ich früh aus dem bett kommen geb ich mir vielleicht dieses technikdingens.ansonsten um 14 uhr.mal kucken event. komm ich mit chantal

in die veccia komm ich halt wieder nach.so ca. 20uhr


----------



## Techniker (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@all
> Hab gerade die Zusage für eine Wohnung bekommen.  Ich zieh also definitiv zum 1.11 nach Minga.
> *


*
 An dieser Stelle noch mal : Freut mich für Dich.



			Also Treffpunkt:
Haupteingang Tiergarten Nürnberg

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 Warum fahren wir die "Klamm" mal nicht nach Süden, wie ich es vorgeschlagen hatte? 
Zumindest meine Frage : Was spricht dagegen? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> Warum fahren wir die "Klamm" mal nicht nach Süden, wie ich es vorgeschlagen hatte?
> Zumindest meine Frage : Was spricht dagegen?  *



Schon mal was von Demokratie gehört???

Mir wäre die Veste auch lieber...aber ich muß mich auch fügen....


----------



## feuersocke (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> * Warum fahren wir die "Klamm" mal nicht nach Süden, wie ich es vorgeschlagen hatte? :... : Was spricht dagegen?  *



Leute, so richtig kann ich euch nicht verstehen. 

- jeder sieht, in welchen Zustand die Wege sind, 
- jeder weiss, dass wir Biker zumindest nicht ganz unschuldig daran sind, 
- jeder hat mitgekriegt, dass von Sperrung geredet wird, 
und jeder fährt im Peloton das Ding rauf und runter. 

Umweltschutz (und Trailerhaltung) läuft imho nicht ohne etwas Selbstbeschränkung.


* gleiches denke ich auch über Massaker-Tatorte wie z.B. Tiergarten/Schmausenbuck...


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *
> 
> Leute, so richtig kann ich euch nicht verstehen.
> ...



sicherlich enthält Dein Posting sehr viel Wahrheit, aber es ist die Lieblingstour von unserem AM und nachdem er ab dem 01.11. in den Vorhof der Hölle zieht - lass Ihn doch die Freude...

...nach dem 01.11. ist die Bikerfrequenz an der Klamm sicherlich um 90% gefallen - so oft wie der Tom da rumbikt....

definiere bitte Peloton  - unter oder über 50 Fahrer??????

Grüße

Alex


----------



## feuersocke (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> sicherlich enthält Dein Posting sehr viel Wahrheit, aber es ist die Lieblingstour von unserem AM und nachdem er ab dem 01.11. in den Vorhof der Hölle zieht - lass Ihn doch die Freude...
> ...



kurz zusammengefasst: 
*nach mir die Sintflut*
("«Berge stürzen und zerfallen, Felsen rutschen zu Tal. Wasser zermahlt die Steine zu Sand, und Sturzbäche reissen den Erdboden fort» (Hiob 14,19).") 
 scnr


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *
> 
> kurz zusammengefasst:
> ...




``Behauptung ist nicht Beweis.'' 
William Shakespeare


----------



## feuersocke (9. Oktober 2003)

"Geschwätz für Geschwätz" (meine Oma)

"Klug********r kann keiner leiden" (mein Grundschullehrer)


----------



## G-zero (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich melde mich schon mal für die historische Abschiedstour an. 14:00 ist eine super Zeit und somit auch für mich zu schaffen. 
Wohin wir fahren ist eigentlich egal. Hauptsache wir kurven etwas rum. 

also bis dann

gruß

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Oktober 2003)

@Techniker



> Zumindest meine Frage : Was spricht dagegen?



Das für die meisten ein Start vom Tiergarten günstiger wäre.

@Feuersocke
Nach unserer Tour am Sonntag stürzen die Klamm Trails endgültig ein. Alles klar.  

@Alti
Also mein Herzblut hängt jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dran, dass wir die Tour durch die Klamm machen. Die Veste hätte für mich den Vorteil, dass ich  easy mit'm Bike hinfahren kann.

@all
Veste oder Klamm? 
Stichwort Demokratie - Wir stimmen einfach ab:

Ich enthalte mich
Alti ist für die Veste
Beelze?
Tobi?
Frazer?
Techniker?

Der Spot für den die Meisten stimmen wird gefahren.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *
> 
> Leute, so richtig kann ich euch nicht verstehen.
> ...



zitat prof buggisch - geologie FAU:

"was regen sich die leute über die skipisten und die erosion in den alpen auf? in ein paar millionen jahren sind sie sowieso weg."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> zitat prof buggisch - geologie FAU:
> ...


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Oktober 2003)

veste oder tiergarten ist von mir aus gleich weit weg.

pro röthenbachklamm: vieleicht seh ich endlich mal die geile bedienung

pro veste:da ich die klamm halt schon gut kenn aber veste-novize bin würde ich gern da mehr kennenlernen.wie isses an der veste mit einkehrschwung??


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *veste oder tiergarten ist von mir aus gleich weit weg.
> 
> pro röthenbachklamm: vieleicht seh ich endlich mal die geile bedienung*



Die lässt er im Winter nicht an die Gäste....außerdem ist des Mädel nicht so "freizügig" verpackt wie im Sommer....



> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> pro veste:da ich die klamm halt schon gut kenn aber veste-novize bin würde ich gern da mehr kennenlernen.wie isses an der veste mit einkehrschwung?? *



Auch kein Problem - wenn der Felsenkeller noch offen hat...notfalls gibts nen Cappo bei mir...

Ich würd die Vest auch bevorzugen, denn da kann ich mim Rad hinfahren...
Zwischenstand:
All Mountain enthält sich
Alti ist für die Veste
Beelze ist für Veste
Tobi?
Frazer?
Techniker?
Hr_Meier ist für die Veste (ich hab vorhin mit Ihm telefoniert)

  


@Technigger
http://www.bahn.de

...brauchst mir nicht zu danken, man hilf wo man kann...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Auch kein Problem - wenn der Felsenkeller noch offen hat...notfalls gibts nen Cappo bei mir...
> *



Die Kneipe am Vestner Turm wäre auch ne Möglichkeit (obwohl Alti's Cappo schon excellent ist...).

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ...
> ...



 ich hau mich weg.


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Die Kneipe am Vestner Turm wäre auch ne Möglichkeit (obwohl Alti's Cappo schon excellent ist...).
> ...



wie wahr wie wahr ein feines stöffchen.genau cappo bei alzi und halbe crack´n fail rahmen ankucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (9. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem ich mal wieder am Teebeutel hänge (t-online ) kan nich auch was dazu sagen.


> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> ich hau mich weg.
> *


Das will ich sehen! 


> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> @Technigger
> http://www.bahn.de
> ...brauchst mir nicht zu danken, man hilf wo man kann...  *


Ich werde - ganz ökolfutzimäßig mit bioölgeschmierter Kette *ohne Bahn* und ohne Auto antanzen 
Damit dürften auch die letzten umweltzerstörerischen Mießkrämergadanken weggeblasen sein :kotz:
Bloß?: Was mache ich, wenn ich ausversehen einen Frosch überfahre? Ist dann mein Ökoschnullergewissen wieder kaputt ? 
Ansonsten bitte Techniker oder Deschnigger.


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2003)

wollkommen im csu-regierten bayern.

ich wusste von anfang an, dass es ne schlechte idee ist, mit sowas überhaupt anzufangen. 
irgendwie müssen die 99,9% ja zu erklären sein.


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *wollkommen im csu-regierten bayern.
> 
> ich wusste von anfang an, dass es ne schlechte idee ist, mit sowas überhaupt anzufangen.
> irgendwie müssen die 99,9% ja zu erklären sein. *



Das musst Du mir jetzt erklären....


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2003)

was? 

das mit den durchschnittlich 99,9% csu-wählern bei jeder wahl? das is mir selber jedes mal schleierhaft. 


oder die tatsache, dass der typische csu-wähler eher über ideen, den umweltschutz betrefffend, witze reisst oder miesepetrig findet, als ernstzunehmen? das wusste ich ja - wie gesagt - vorher schon.


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2003)

@ dubbel,

outest Du Dich hiermit als "grünwähler" oder dann doch bissle "rot" oder vielleicht auch "gelb" oder Du stehst auf Regenbogen 

Also ich hock mich jetzt ins AUTO und mief die Autobahn zu ;-) Werde mit 200 am Randstreifen vorbeirauschen quer durch den Thüringer Wald um mir dann ein Kulturwochenende im schönen Weimar zu gönnen ;-)

@ deschnigger ;-)

Dann kannste ja quasi doch durch Deine Klamm fahren. Quasi sogar zweimal beim hin und drückweg *lach*

Grüße coffee

P.S. beim Pizzamampfen bin ich natürlich auch dabei ;-9

@ All mountain übernimmst Du die reservierung? machen wir nächste Woche einen gesonderten Thread auf?


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [BAlso ich hock mich jetzt ins AUTO und mief die Autobahn zu ;-) Werde mit 200 am Randstreifen vorbeirauschen quer durch den Thüringer Wald um mir dann ein Kulturwochenende im schönen Weimar zu gönnen ;-)
> [/B]



Kleiner Tipp vom Alti:

Auf der A9 ist zur Zeit ein dunkelblauer A6 mit Kammeras unterwegs und in Müncheberg steht die Abstandsmessung und lass das Verdeck zu...


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2003)

@ Alti,


ok, ich werde meinen Kopf vom Schoß meines mannes rechtzeitig nehmen  

scherz beiseite ;-) Danke für die Infos

Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Alti,
> 
> 
> ...



Abgründe tun sich hier auf....


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *ich wusste von anfang an, dass es ne schlechte idee ist, mit sowas überhaupt anzufangen.*



Warum hast Du es dann gemacht  

Im Ernst: 
1. Für die Tierwelt macht es schon mal keinen Unterschied, ob da ein Wanderer rumläuft oder ein Biker vorbeifährt. Im Gegenteil: Beker siehst Du nach Einbruch der Dämmerung nur noch sehr selten.

2. Wenn Du meinst, Biker verursachen in der Klamm starke Errosion des Bodens, dann lauf mal durch den Wald nachdem die städtischen Waldarbeiter mit Ihren Treckern usw. durch den Wald gepflügt sind. Da soll mir noch einer erzählen Biker machen die Wege kaputt. Jede Anschuldigung dahingehend finde ich deshalb einfach nur noch lächerlich.

Gruß
TOM

PS: Ich bin kein CSU-Wähler, und das ist gut so


----------



## Frazer (10. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen,

mir persönlich ist es relativ egal, ob ich etz mit an der Veste fahre oder die Klamm.

Von daher: ich will nur biken gehen, wo is mir völlig egal.  

@Beelze + Alti
Melde mich freiwillig für unterstützende Leistungen beim GBBC!!  
Bitte noch um genauere Infos, aber ich denk mal, da wird schon noch a Posting kommen.

Ansonsten: bin ja mal gespannt, wo mich mein schwarzer Flitzer am Sonntag hinbringen muss.  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (10. Oktober 2003)

also ich stimme für den Tiergarten und die Klamm.

Ich hab aber andscheinend schlechte Karten da es ja schon 2 Stimmen für die Veste gibt. 

macht nix

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Techniker (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *was?
> 
> das mit den durchschnittlich 99,9% csu-wählern bei jeder wahl? das is mir selber jedes mal schleierhaft.
> ...


Der Gründer der "Grünen" und später der ÖDP war ex CDUler.
(Rate mal, warum er von den Grünen weg ist.)


----------



## Techniker (11. Oktober 2003)

*Ich bin für Tiergarten.*  

Nicht nur wegen des für mich kürzeren Weges,
sondern auch weil vorher dort ein Techniktraining
mit und vom DAV stattfindet.
(Das für mich größere Argument.)
Und Training von Basics kann,
denke ich, nie schelcht sein.
Man (Frau auch) lernt halt nie aus.
Selbst wenn man(n)  Techniker  ist.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin meine lieben Franken,

ich bin ja schockiert! Demokratische Verfahren dienen der Tourfindung? Ich glaub euch fehlt ein Despot o.ä. der völlig eigennützig Touren vorschlägt und deren Terminierung vornimmt, an denen bei Strafe weder gedeutelt noch angemerkt werden darf.  Oder weiß überhaupt noch jemand wo morgen gefahren wird?

@All-Mountain
Viel Glück/Erfolg bei der Wohnungssuche und nen guten Start in da Home of the Wiesn. (In unserer GBBC-Bude in Berlin waren ein paar Briten, die mit Wiesn-T-Shirts rumgewetzt sind. Manchen is auch nix zu peinlich. )

@Tom
Nich dich weghaun, dann lieber darauf ein Räucherbier oder eins von der Brauereiabfüllung, von dem der darkdesigner in Bärlin so geschwärmt hat, schlürfen. 

@Coffee
Weimar *schwärm* Schöne Stadt und ich bin gern dort, bietet viel Kultur. Ein Besuch auf dem Ettersberg sollte aber auch zum Pflichtprogramm gehören, allerdings ist ein Wochenende dann vielleicht doch ein bissel knapp.

Grüßle vom


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2003)

Endstand:
All Mountain enthält sich
Alti ist für die Veste
Beelze ist für Veste
Tobi ist für Tiergarten
Frazer ist's egal
Techniker ist für Tiergarten
Hr_Meier ist für die Veste 

Dh, die Tour startet am
Sonntag den 12.10 um 14 Uhr, am Vestner Turm. 

@Techniker
Wer abstimmt muss auch kommen! 

@ZZZZorro
Wohnung hab ich ja jetzt gottseidank gefunden. Die bayerische Lederhosen-Gemütlichkeit ist mir irgendwie auch noch ein wenig suspekt. Aber vieleicht gewöhn ich mich ja noch dran. Für die Münchner scheint die Wiesn das Highlight schlechthin zu sein. Denen ist das auch nicht peinlich.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## showman (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo @ all. Da jetzt eine Entscheidung gefallen ist möchte ich mich auch für morgen anmelden, weiss aber net wo der Fester Turm ist.  
@ Beelze Soll ich dich mitnehmen? Du könntest dann den Navigator machen.  

Gruss Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Oktober 2003)

ok  morgen 14 uhr veste prima!!!!

@showman:jipp laß uns ne fahrgemeinschaft machen.biste um halb zwei bei mir.ach ja und gaaaaaanz wichtig erinnere mich diemal an meine radschuhe.nich das ich wieder ohne dasteh 

hast du nichn 3 sitzer????? dann soll der frazer auch bei mir vorbeikommen und wir fahren zu dritt hin


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2003)

ich hab die Rüsselseucheund Fieber..

Sorry Jungs...

vile Spaß


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

da unser Alti krankheitsbedingt ausfällt haben wir uns doch kurzfristig für die Tiergarten/AL/Klamm-Runde entschieden.

Also Neuer Treffpunkt:

14:00 Uhr am Haupteingang Tiergarten Nürnberg 

Ich hoffe dabei bleibt's etz.

Grüße
TOM

@Alti 
gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

doch Tiergarten wär super gewesen. Aber ich kann leider auch nicht, weil der Bruder von meiner Freundin Geburtstag hat und da muss ich hin.



viel Spaß

Tobi


----------



## Techniker (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> @ deschnigger ;-)
> Dann kannste ja quasi doch durch Deine Klamm fahren. Quasi sogar zweimal beim hin und drückweg *lach*



Biste neidisch?


----------



## showman (11. Oktober 2003)

Oky dok Beelze. Selbstverständlich kann der Frazer mitfahren. Ich komm so um 13:15 - 13:30 zu dir. Soll ich deine Radschuhe heute schon holen???


----------



## Techniker (12. Oktober 2003)

daß es ein super Nachmittag war. 
Mit netter Bedienung 
nettem Essen 
und allem anderen, was der Herz in der Brust begehrt. 

 Meine Badewanne läuft gerade voll.
Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Erwärmung.

gn8 ujb


----------



## showman (12. Oktober 2003)

Da kann ich mich dem Techniker nur anschliessen, vor allem was die Bedienung angeht    War voll geil, trotz Moritzberg, oder grad deswegen


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Oktober 2003)

*ch will jetzt bilder sehen*   

leckt mich am a**** mir tut alles weh.naja nicht alles aber meine beiden knie und das blöde schienbein.

aber egal des war ne echt hammergeile tour heute.das wetter stimmte,der moritzberg wurde auch nicht ausgelassen (was hab ich innerlich geflucht) wie immer "unser" prima cafe in ungelstetten (heute wieder mit der tollen schnecke). jedenfalls danke Tom für diesen netten tag.
vieleicht findest du in münchen auch so ein "sehenswertes" cafe,
aber dann kannste dich vor besuchen der "ÜV" nicht mehr retten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. Oktober 2003)

Die Trails durch die Klamm stehen noch!!! 
und sind auch keinen Milimeter breiter geworden.

Doch mal alles von Anfang an:

Zehn Mann stark fuhren wir von Tiergarten den üblichen Klamm-Zubringer Anton Leidinger Weg bis zum unterne Ende der Klamm. Dann beschlossen wir leichtsinnigerweise den Mortizberg auch noch mitzubiken (wer von Euch hat das denn nun  vorgeschlagen?). Wir quälten uns also die Höhenmeter bis zur Moritzberkneipe hoch. Dann beschlossen wir in Vorfreude auf die alte Scheune gleich den Downhill dranzuhängen. Der entschädigte wieder mal für alles: Dritten Hohlweg entdeckt (der muss neu sein) der recht bequem fahrbar war (da könnte man man probieren ob man den nicht auch raufkommt). Dann Grufti's Mega-Trail im unteren Teil der Abfahrt gefunden und das untere Stück dadrüber runtergerauscht. Nach diesen Adrenalinrausch kam's noch besser. Wir bogen in die Klamm ab und bikten die Gourmet-Trails der Klamm. Trotz meiner Warnung testete Beelze wie glitschig die Brücken in der Klamm tatsächlich sind und legte sich dabei mal kurz hin.
In Ungelstätten angekommen stellte ich fest, dass meine momentane Glücksträhne wohl immer noch nicht abgerissen ist. Die Süße Bedienung war da und erfreute uns mit Ihrem Anblick. Ein kleines Abschiedsbildchen (der ganzen Crew) war da Pflicht
Aber die Scheune und Dieter's Crew werde ich wohl echt vermissen.

Kurz was getrunken und gegessen, da realisierten wir, dass die Zeit bis der Große Lichtmeister die Beleuchtung abschaltet wohl recht knapp bemessen war. Also raus aus der Scheune und losgefahren. Am Brunner Berg an der letzten Steigung machte sich doch tatsächlich noch ein Krampf in meinem Oberschenkel bemerkbar (der Moritzberg läßt grüßen). Naja irgendie hab ich die Tour dann noch nach Hause gedrückt und hab mir nach einer anständigen Dusche mit meinem Bikerbabe ein Pizzletchen in der Vecchia gegönnt. 

Bilder? Naja, ich glaub ich kann mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren einfach Bilder von Frauen reizuposten die davon gar nichts wissen Aber PM mit E-Mail Adresse und ein Versprechen das Bild nicht anderweitig zu veröffentlichen, wäre doch ne Möglichkeit mein Gewissen zu beruhigen. 

Guts Nächtle
TOM


----------



## nils (12. Oktober 2003)

Da werd ich ja fast neidisch! Das Trinkgeld dürfte in Ungelstätten ja wieder ordentlich geklingelt haben (melde interesse am Bild an )


Und Glückwunsch auch noch nachträglich noch zur Wohnung!


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Oktober 2003)

pm brauch ich nicht 

mit hoch und heiligem versprechen bitte die serie an:

[email protected]


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Oktober 2003)

*Daaaaaaaaaaaanke tom*


ja da macht das frühstück spaß


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2003)

wenigstens Ihr hattet euren Spaß...

Grüße

Alex

Immer noch ans Bett gefesselt...


----------



## Techniker (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Da werd ich ja fast neidisch! Das Trinkgeld dürfte in Ungelstätten ja wieder ordentlich geklingelt haben (melde interesse am Bild an )
> Und Glückwunsch auch noch nachträglich noch zur Wohnung! *


@nils: Nüscht is: Du hast ka "Trinkgeld" gem.  
(  Ich bin unschuldig!!!  )


----------



## Techniker (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *Da kann ich mich dem Techniker nur anschliessen, vor allem was die Bedienung angeht    War voll geil, trotz Moritzberg, oder grad deswegen    *


@Showman:
ich nehme mal zu Deinen Gunsten an, daß Dich der Moritz*berg* am meißten begeistert hat. 
... und noch mal vielen Dank fürs Heimfahren.
gruß
ujb


----------



## Techniker (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> Bilder? Naja, ich glaub ich kann mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren einfach Bilder von Frauen reizuposten die davon gar nichts wissen Aber PM mit E-Mail Adresse und ein Versprechen das Bild nicht anderweitig zu veröffentlichen, wäre doch ne Möglichkeit mein Gewissen zu beruhigen.



@Tom: Laß mal lieber.
Das Blümlein am Wegesrand (Wie romantisch  )
schaut auch besser aus, als in der Blumenvase
oder ein Bild an der Wand.
Wer's schaun will, muß Waden zeigen, sprich:
Radeln.
Auto zählt nicht!!!! 

Ich kann ihr ja mal bei meinem nächsten Besuch
viele -grüße von Dir ausrichten
nebst Link zu Deiner Page   

----------------------------------------------------
Anm.d.R. : In diesem Beitrag ist  = *haumichwech*-Ersatz
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## showman (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo @ all. Hurra, ich lebe noch    

@All Mountain. Möchte mich auch für die Bilder anmelden. Natürlich auch die mit ohne Mädel. Zeigs auch net weiter. Grosses Indianerehrenwort  bitte @ [email protected]

@Technicker. Keine Ursache. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Hast du gesehen wie wir die anderen vor uns her getrieben haben    Und denk immer dran, die können gar net so schnell fahren, die tun bloss so  

Auf alle Fälle wars ne geile Tour und der Moritzberg is eh was für Weicheier, nächstes Jahr fahr ich auf die Zugspitze ....... aber mit der Gondel   

Grüsse an alle 

Showman


----------



## ZZZZZorro (13. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin!

@Alti
Kopf hoch und Gude Besserung!!! Aber lass die Finger von Wick MediNait, meim starken MeckPomm-Herz hat des Teufelszeug beim Erstversuch fast des Licht ausgeblasen.  

@Techniker 
Na denn bestell ma nich nur Freiburger Grüße in Ungelstetten. Auch MeckPomm grüßt!!!  Aba hui wenn ich Waden zeigen soll, muss ich noch die Woche losradeln, bevors für die kurze Bikertracht endgültig zu frisch wird. Ich glaub ich hab hier neulich Eisbären-Losung auf nem Weg entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr_Meier (13. Oktober 2003)

War mal wieder eine sehr nette Runde!

Unseren Gastbikern aus Ansbach hat's auch sehr gut gefallen.

Toll fand ich auch, daß trotz der unterschiedlichen Hardware und Motoren eine Tour zusammen gekommen ist, die allen Spaß gemacht hat.

@Alti
Gute Besserung! Die Ansbacher sind schon ganz scharf auf den Stadtwald. Da kannst Du wirklich alle Gemeinheiten auspacken....

@All-Mountain
Bitte die Bilder auch an mich.


Gruß Mario


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2003)

Nabend,

ich hab jetzt doch schon mal angefangen die Bilder (naja fast alle) von gestern auf eine Seite zu Stellen. Die Seite werde ich dann noch mit den Bildern vom Pizzaessen vervollständigen und auf meiner Seite verewigen.

All-Mountain Abschiedstour 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

moin tom,

hast  du nicht uns pappnasen auch im cafe fotografiert?wo sind die denn??


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Oktober 2003)

Moin Alex,

nee. Das waren schon alle Bilder von euch Pappnasen. 

Gruß
TOM

PS: "Frankenland und Oberpfalz" Wow das ging ja fix. Passt aber echt besser.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute, 

ich seh schon, war wieder ne nette Runde die ihr gedreht habt!!

So ein Scheiß, daß ich wieder nicht mitkonnte!!

Aber naja, was solls!!

Frankenland und Oberpfalz paßt wirklich um welten BESSER!!


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

jipp dieter war ne prima runde.hätte dir sicher auch gefallen.aber was nicht ist kann noch werden 
mail kommt die tage!!

schade tom und ich dachte du hast noch welche gemacht


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Oktober 2003)

> aber was nicht ist kann noch werden



Bei dem super Wetter könnten man ja mal tatsächlich nächstes WE noch ein kleines Tourchen anpeilen (Eventl. Veste?) TOM-Abschiedstour-Teil2 oder so...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

wenn dann ohne mich  erstens ist meine freundin da und zweitens tut mir noch alles weh vom sonntag.meine schulter hats leider auch noch erwischt und mein schienbein ist geschwollen


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2003)

Na, ich seh scho, ich schein wirklich was verpasst zu haben...

Aber was soll's, habe die Zeit genutzt und mein Knie gepflegt und was für's Wachstum getan (auch wenns nur in die Breite is  )

Solltet ihr am kommenden WE ne Tour planen, dann wird die wohl auch ohne mich stattfinden. Muss am Samstag mit meinem "Schwiegervater" des Boot vom See holen und am Sonntag hat mein Neffe seinen 2.Geburtstag und da muss ich selbstverständlich zum Kaffeetrinken hin.

 

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Moin moin!
> @Techniker
> Na denn bestell ma nich nur Freiburger Grüße in Ungelstetten. Auch MeckPomm grüßt!!!  Aba hui wenn ich Waden zeigen soll, muss ich noch die Woche losradeln, bevors für die kurze Bikertracht endgültig zu frisch wird. Ich glaub ich hab hier neulich Eisbären-Losung auf nem Weg entdeckt.  *


Tja, dann werd ich mal jeden Tag rausfahren, um jeden Tag neue Grüße auszurichten    
Ist doch n guter Tip, oder?

P.S.: Falls jemand will, daß ich keine Grüße ausrichte, bitte per PM abmelden ...  

GN8,
UJB


----------

